

Crocodoc (YC W10) Closes Angel Round, Launches New Document Collaboration Tools - mattlong
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/14/crocodoc-edit-pdf-online/

======
rdamico
I wonder how crocodoc would behave if we integrated with HN so that each HN
user showed up in crocodoc (and anonymous users were unable to comment)...

~~~
pclark
this would be really handy for the "review my startup" style posts.

------
peterlai
Here's an example of what we mean by document collaboration:
<http://crocodoc.com/O3Za0>.

This is a link a snapshot of our newest homepage. What do you guys think of
it? Critics welcomed.

~~~
what
The horizontal scrollbar covers part of the document (even when scrolled all
the way down).

